# Please help me figure this out!!!



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

HI-
Dh and I have been TTC since April, and last Wednesday I took a HPT and it was







! I started having sympotms of pregnancy a few days before that though - nausea, fatigue, breat tenderness, etc...The test was pretty faint cause AF wasn't even due yet, so I wanted blood confirmation. I went in for a quant beta and the lab screwed up and ran a qual. test...so the best they could tell me was, "Your hcg levels are between 5 and 20."
The next few days, I took a FRER each day, just to make sure the lines were getting darker, and they were. The last one I took was on Friday afternoon, and it was pretty dark.

So today I decided to take my last FRER....and I used first morning urine. It was a complete







Nothing. Not even the shadow of a line.







:

Obviously I am confused and scared and worried....and possible explanation for this happening? DOes this sound like a chemical pregnancy? Does that mean I wasn't really pregnant? I got 3 postive HPTs, and so many symptoms. BTW, I have not bled or spotted at all.

Any advice is really appreciated....


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

Anybody...?








I am going in for a beta quant tomorrow...so hopefully that will give me some insight...
Here is my chart if anyone wants to take a look:
Katie's chart


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

You know, sometimes those tests can be duds. I had actually planned on telling dh by taking a fresh test and leaving it on the coffee table (he had been out of town when I did the first) so I go out, I hand it to him and tell him it iwll take 3 min. Much to my surprise, it does nothing--naturally he's looking at me like so what do you want to tell me???? Anyway, it was a 2 pack and I took the other and it was positive. Hope that makes you feel a bit better. I have come to the conculsion that this is far from an exact science and waiting is part of the equation


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Just be glad tomorrow isn't a stat holiday for you!! I have to wait until tuesday!


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

That makes me feel alittle better...but I had a three pack and two were







and one that I took the day before was a







This is all so weird...and upsetting.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Ok, I know you said you were going in for the test today so at least you will have an answer









the thing is that even if this is a chemical pregnancy that does NOT mean that you were not pregnant. An egg was fertilized it just didn't implant. I'm not sure if it is the implantation that makes you "pregnant" or the fertilization. But just remember our baby was still created. the beginning work had started.

I hope that this is just a false alarm for you and that everything is fine.


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

I actually didn't get to get in today, they called and asked me to come tomorrow...







I won't even have any results till Wednesday! (Which feels like forever and a day....)

Megan- Thanks for your reply! The thing I don't understand about chem. pregnancies, is if I had 3 days of







how could not have implanted? Did it just die soon after? And, call me insane, but I swear I FELT it implant! Ow! (Same when I was pg with dd.)

I am trying to remain calm and optimistic, but I am prepared for the real possiblity that I may lose this baby. I just want this baby so bad!





















My midwive's office is treating me so insensitively - like every pregnant woman in their office is much more important than a woman who is afraid her baby died/isn't viable/will never come to be. Sucks.









A little







T Does anyone know about diarrhea....is it a sign of impending miscarriage? I know it is linked to labor sometimes. I have had a bad case of it for 2 days. Maybe it's unrelated.







:


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Well we're in the same boat on the waiting game, ecxept that my gp will have my results by the afternoon--I plan to be in her office to pick up the requistion tomorrow morning when they open at 8:30







I did take a home preg test this morning and it was still







Course with some of the other threads I've read it can take forever for the beta level to drop again. Does anyone know what level the average hpt picks up???


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

sorry i forgot about your diarrhea question. I have no idea if it has anything to do with miscarriage however, if you have been drinking alot because of it, and you were only JUST positive, you may have diluted the hormone levels in your urine enough to test neg. Have you tried testing true first morning urine???


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Ok, as far as teting pos but not implanting. I'm not sure. I almost think that it implants or kinda attaches in some way to cause the hcg to be produced. Otherwise we would never know we had chemical pgs and the only reason we know i because tests are more sensitive than 20 years ago.

As far as having several pos followed b several neg...it could be your tests. When I had my chem pg I only had one obvious pos test and about 4 neg following. My af started a week late.

As for the diarrhea....I had it almost the entire first tri and I have it now again (going on 7 days) kerikadi told me she has it the entire time she is pg. I wouldn't go on it as a "sign" for anything but it is quite common in the first tri because of changing hormones. I never had it when I had my m/cs

When was the last hpt you took? How long ago was the first pos?

shannon is right...you could be diluting your samples. If you want to test again get a different brand.

Good luck and let hus know how you are!


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

My quant hcg was today...but I didn't go. I woke up bleeding bright red...and just felt the pregnancy was over. Maybe I should have gone in for confirmation, but I just don't feel like being poked and prodded under flourescent lights surrounded by pregnant women.

It's_our_family, thank you for all of your kind words and encouragment.I remember you from the TTC board,and you were always so nice!

I'm thinking the diarrhea happened for the same reason it does before birth...just to rid the body of waste in preparation to get the baby out. Causeitis magically gone now. After two days of that, and now bleeding, I am trying extra hard to get hydrated.

Is a bad lower backache/cramping the norm for m/c? How long will this last? Megan, when you had your chem. pregnancy, how long did you bleed? I am also terrified of the baby going into the toilet. I know it is really teeny...but still.








Thanks everyone.


----------



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

{{{{{{{ Katie }}}}}}}

Yes, this very much sounds like a chemical pregnancy. I have never liked that word, btw, it sounds like it wasn't a 'real' pregnancy, but it was! It basically means that there was an embryo, and it did implant, but something went wrong soon after implantation. I have had a lot of those, and they just plain suck. It is hard to get your hopes up, and then get them dashed by negative tests and bleeding :-( The temp dive you were having didn't bode well either. And I had dhiarrea with every miscarriage, I agree that it seems to be a way that the body kind of prepares for the miscarriage, which in a sense is like labor.

My early miscarriages usually had about a week of bleeding. First a few days of a lot of bleeding, and just some spotting/light bleeding after that.

Please take good care of yourself!!! I wish you didn't have to go through this :-(

Karen


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

katie, i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ChildoftheMoon (Apr 9, 2002)

{{{{{{{{{{oh Katie}}}}}}}}}}}I'm sorry















Hang in there sweetie.

Brandi


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Katie,
I'm sorry to hear about your bleeding today. As you likely know from the other threads you and I have been chatting on, I got confirmation of my m/c today. I feel like I'm in a different sort of world right now. How does one mourn the loss of someone you never knew?? (and yes, I do think of it as someone, and somehow I just know it was a girl-why, not sure) This was my first preg, and thus also my first m/c. I know for me the cramping in my back was terrible. I actually ruptured a disc inmy back a few yrs back adn lived through 18 mos of that and then surgery and I really don't know that any of that pain was worse than what I went through Fri night. I have a pretty high pain threshold and I'm sure the emotional pain played a huge role (one I'm not accustomed to letting in







) but if you combine emotional and physical pain, I've never been through such hell (does that make sense????) My dh has left for work adn I'm now kicking myself for not asking him to stay home, I'm sure he'd have preferred that but he's trying so hard not to burden me or hurt me so he's also not showing how he's really feeling. My big old dog (who I SWEAR know what I was talking about when I told him he'd have a baby to protect hasn't left my side and just keeps looking at me with his big sad eyes. He almost didn't make it through last winter and although he's much better this year, I so wanted him to be around when we brought a baby in. This likely sounds stupid but when you think of Norman Rockwell--this dog is the dog every kid should have. My old boy just worships children and has taught 3 of my cousins to walk by letting them haul themselves by his ear, we used to try to stop it until we noticed that whenever he saw them wanting to "move" he'd go over and hold his head down for them to grab onto. This is a 100 lb german shepherd who is trained in search & rescue, bitework and narcotics, he's just got such an amazing heart where children are concerned. We also have his granddaughter right now and while she is a great working dog, she simply does not have his amazingly kind heart.
Sorry for the length of this, I'm just so glad to have somewhere to speak as we told very few people.
Anyway Katie, huge







and if you want to talk, feel free to private mess me.
Shannon


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

katie








shannon

I'm very sorry for your loss......

Yes, low backache and crmaping is very normal. My chem pg was a lot like a normal period for me. I'm not sure why but my m/c never were that severe...I guess its kinda lucky...if you can even call it that...

Its hard to lose a pg you have worked so hard for...even if you hadn't been working hard it is stillnot easy...

Take care of yourself. Drink plenty of fluids. Take it easy. And don't forget to grieve...for me this was the hardest but I'm glad I let myself. Even if the only women that understand our right here.


----------



## wendygrace (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What happened with you was very similiar to what happend with me with my last pregnancy. We lost "Kayin" at about 6 weeks and if I hadn't been testing I would have thought I was just having a period.

I would recommend that with your next pregnancy to get your progesterone tested right away. It turns out that with this pregnancy my progesterone was low and that could have been the cause of my first pregnancy.

Again, I'm so sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------

